# Need a decent mouse



## ajayritik (Jun 16, 2014)

Off late my mouse is not working properly. whenever I do single click it ends up getting double clicked. Also when I try to open a link by right clicking and open in new window or tab it opens that page in same window. Also if I try to select one or two items from list of items using ctrl and single click it opens up the files.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah common issue with all cheap mice. Get a new mouse or fix it if you can


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 17, 2014)

Time to get a new mouse.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 17, 2014)

It's not even been a year since I bought this one. Earlier I had bought Microsoft one and it lasted well over 3-4 years.
For a while I was thinking it could be some virus. So was just checking.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 17, 2014)

Have you tried on another system?

- - - Updated - - -

And as the mouse is not a even a year old then its probably in warranty, get it RMA'd.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jun 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Yeah common issue with all cheap mice. Get a new mouse or fix it if you can



What do you mean by cheap mouse?Dell mouse are not cheap.They are good.I also have Dell MS 111 and its just perfect


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2014)

ankitj1611 said:


> What do you mean by cheap mouse?Dell mouse are not cheap.They are good.I also have Dell MS 111 and its just perfect


i mean cheap. meaning low cost. low quality. 

enjoy your muse.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry.. Mouse.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 18, 2014)

Assuming that this mouse is gone bad. What are the options? I thought Dell mouse was a decent brand to purchase.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 18, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Assuming that this mouse is gone bad. What are the options? I thought Dell mouse was a decent brand to purchase.



see if you can get lenovo m6811 for around rs 700 or less.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 18, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Assuming that this mouse is gone bad. What are the options? I thought Dell mouse was a decent brand to purchase.



logitech / microsoft.

invest around 1k for a good daily use mouse.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 18, 2014)

Did you check on another system???


----------



## $hadow (Jun 18, 2014)

Invest on a good mouse this time.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 18, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Yeah common issue with all cheap mice. Get a new mouse or fix it if you can





saswat23 said:


> Time to get a new mouse.





rijinpk1 said:


> see if you can get lenovo m6811 for around rs 700 or less.





anirbandd said:


> logitech / microsoft.
> 
> invest around 1k for a good daily use mouse.



So I have three options.
Lenovo
Logitech 
Microsoft

Any model numbers for the last two?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 18, 2014)

your budget?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 18, 2014)

Logitech or MS, get any USB mouse. AFAIK MS has better design and feel than logitech.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 18, 2014)

I see wireless mouse for around Rs 800. Would it not be better to get wireless mouse for that price.
My initial budget was around Rs 500. But if it's worth it I can put more but I thought buying wireless for around 1k maybe a better idea.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 18, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I see wireless mouse for around Rs 800. Would it not be better to get wireless mouse for that price.
> My initial budget was around Rs 500. But if it's worth it I can put more but I thought buying wireless for around 1k maybe a better idea.


yeah.. wireless would be good too. but you'd get better quality in wired option at the same price.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 19, 2014)

my pick will be lenovo m6811. been using it for months and works great too. the wire doesn't seem to be of good quality though.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't mind spending extra money on the mouse. Only thing is I don't want to worry for it going bad for few years.
Now what are my options?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 22, 2014)

Logitech fan here. 

I'll. Vote for the g100.
3yrs warranty.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 22, 2014)

Can some mod have the title of the thread renamed to need a decent mouse?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 22, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Can some mod have the title of the thread renamed to need a decent mouse?


just click on report on your post and write to change the header.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 23, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Can some mod have the title of the thread renamed to need a decent mouse?



the creator of the thread itself can change the thread title if you want to. check the advanced editing option.

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> I don't mind spending extra money on the mouse. Only thing is I don't want to worry for it going bad for few years.
> Now what are my options?



have look at Corsair Raptor LM2 Gaming Mouse. Buy Online Corsair Raptor LM2 Gaming Mouse in India
seems good.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> have look at Corsair Raptor LM2 Gaming Mouse. Buy Online Corsair Raptor LM2 Gaming Mouse in India
> seems good.



Will it make sense for me to get a gaming mouse when I'm not into gaming?

- - - Updated - - -

Logitech / Microsoft.
Lenovo m6811.
G100.
Corsair Raptor LM2 Gaming Mouse

Which among the above? Any others?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 24, 2014)

^ no problem. gaming mouse has better grip than normal ones and feels definitely better.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2014)

the Raptor ssems like smallish.. go for it if you have claw grip.

go with G100 if you have palm grip.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2014)

The double click problem can be resolved by bending the click button spring or through software using AutoHot Key scripts available all over the Internet.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 24, 2014)

One more thing I don't know how exactly to describe. Suppose we have a web link in a page and our intention is to open that page in a new window or tab. Once I try to right click to get the context window it automatically opens the link in the same page.
Also as discussed it doesn't allow me to select multiple items using Control + Single Click, it ends up opening the first two items selected even before I can finish all items to be selected.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys can I have one last list.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 24, 2014)

get anything form the suggested ones, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2014)

my vote still for G100.

with the 3year warranty, and awesome feel in hand, you wont be disappointed in it.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 25, 2014)

G100s mouse is available for 1300 and G100s combo is available for 1700. This is great.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2014)

+1 to G100


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 25, 2014)

Logitech G300 Gaming USB 2.0 Mouse - Logitech: Flipkart.com


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Logitech G300 Gaming USB 2.0 Mouse - Logitech: Flipkart.com


Even this is good. G300 is up on the hierarchy than g100


----------



## lywyre (Jun 25, 2014)

For daily use, I guess this hp mouse will do good and at Rs.350 (If buying from Flipkart, buy from WS Retail).

I bought one two years back, still works good.


----------



## kaz (Jun 28, 2014)

Help me too 
Confused between Logitech B175 and M185. Both look same to me, but the price difference is 100rs. Which one should I order?


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm confused if I should go for HP mouse like the one listed above or should I go for the expensive gaming mouse?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 29, 2014)

whatever you like


----------



## icebags (Jun 29, 2014)

1 thing, gaming mouse and sometimes wireless mouse are a little heavier than normal mouse. check the weight before buying, if u r used to light mouse, then u will need some time to get adjusted to it. or need some wrist job, same as what u did with ur belly in that avatar. 

my vote for wireless mous, as u not a gamer, wireless will added flexibility. see this: Logitech B175 Wireless Mouse - Logitech: Flipkart.com logitechs last long, any issue in 3 yrs, and they will just replace it with a smile in face.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 29, 2014)

icebags said:


> 1 thing, gaming mouse and sometimes wireless mouse are a little heavier than normal mouse. check the weight before buying, if u r used to light mouse, then u will need some time to get adjusted to it. or need some wrist job, same as *what u did with ur belly i*n that avatar.
> 
> my vote for wireless mous, as u not a gamer, wireless will added flexibility. see this: Logitech B175 Wireless Mouse - Logitech: Flipkart.com logitechs last long, any issue in 3 yrs, and they will just replace it with a smile in face.


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 29, 2014)

+1 to the G300 if you like to game a lot...........
It has totally made me fall in love with Logitech's G Series.........
But if you do not game that much and don't need those configurable extra buttons(2 for dpi switching, 4 more for anything and all changeable) then get the G100.
Both are good and of just about the right weight.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 7, 2014)

Bought Lenovo M6811 from flipkart.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Bought Lenovo M6811 from flipkart.



congrats.  welcome to the lenovo m6811 family .
how do you feel it?
post some pics


----------



## kaz (Jul 7, 2014)

Let him receive it first


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

lol


----------

